# It's official - Obama's the nominee



## Drew (Jun 3, 2008)

I just cracked a bottle of prosecco.


----------



## Zugster (Jun 3, 2008)

Dang Drew! You beat me to it! Cheers


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2008)

Fuck yes.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 3, 2008)

Yes.

That is all.




Except for...:


----------



## wes225 (Jun 3, 2008)

yup. were fucked


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2008)

wes225 said:


> yup. were fucked



Another quality post.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 3, 2008)

wes225 said:


> yup. were fucked



 Care to explain, buddy?


----------



## Zugster (Jun 3, 2008)

wes225 said:


> yup. were fucked


 
Maybe you are. Especially if you prefer war to peace. I on the other hand am delighted.


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2008)

McCain's speech was pretty damn awful.

Edit:  and CNN just called him on it.

Question for you politic-types. Since Hillary's campaign is 20M in the hole, and she lost, where does the money come that actually pays that debt?


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 3, 2008)

Chris said:


> McCain's speech was pretty damn awful.



Yeah that's what I was thinking. Embarrassing speech frankly.

I cant believe he just out of nowhere said "i disagreed with Bush's policies but it was politically dangerous to speak up" then immediately changed the subject - totally unsolicited and random. Why randomly admit you were a tool?

PS: I really fear for Obama's life right now. I hope he makes it out alright. I was just thinking how historic this day is: a black man is the nominee for president. Just wow. It's good to see but still, wow.


----------



## noodles (Jun 3, 2008)

Chris said:


> McCain's speech was pretty damn awful.



"That's not change we can believe in!"

He sounded so wooden and forced. It was like he was trying really hard to cop that witty banter that came naturally to Regan. That smile that would come at the end of it while the four guys in the front booed loudly on cue looked like it was stapled to his face.


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2008)

He sounds, honestly, the way Al Gore sounded when he ran and lost.


----------



## noodles (Jun 3, 2008)

Chris said:


> He sounds, honestly, the way Al Gore sounded when he ran and lost.



I was thinking more like Bob Dole, but Bob Dole wasn't didn't come off as pathetic as Gore did.


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2008)

Hillary's about to start screeching. I love all her supporters clapping. 

*WE WON!!!!!*south dakota


----------



## wes225 (Jun 3, 2008)

i really dont care who gwets the vote. im fairly sure nothing will change either way. if things change then great. but our ecomony will still be takin it up the ass . if things getsd crappy ill move to canada. haha


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2008)

Hm, she's actually losing rather gracefully.


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2008)

wes225 said:


> i really dont care who gwets the vote. im fairly sure nothing will change either way. if things change then great. but our ecomony will still be takin it up the ass . if things getsd crappy ill move to canada. haha



Then perhaps you should stop posting in the politics forum dude.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah but it seems kind of forced now, a few months ago it would have been better for the party I think. Then again, if McCain keeps giving speeches like that and gets trashed in the debates, it may not matter.


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Yeah but it seems kind of forced now, a few months ago it would have been better for the party I think. Then again, if McCain keeps giving speeches like that and gets trashed in the debates, it may not matter.



That's because she's eating a giant shitburger right now.  

I still have hope for Obama winning, all the same. McCain votes with Bush almost 100% of the time. That just doesn't look like any version of change period. Thats going to kill him. 

Any Republican running for election this Nov, has one mission: Distance themselves from Bush and the current administration as much as possible. Regardless of it being his fault or not, the current economy issues (housing, debt, gas) are all Bush's fault in the minds of voters.

Unless those issues get radically better before November, (I'm guessing they'll get worse) anyone associated with him is fucked for the elections.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 3, 2008)

Chris said:


> That's because she's eating a giant shitburger right now.



Nice Lou Brown reference. 

Regarding everything else you said: I agree in theory, but I still fear the racists will come out of the woodwork and screw Obama. I mean did you see what went on in West Virginia? "We dont wont no Husseins in the whitehouse!!"


----------



## Leon (Jun 3, 2008)

wes225 said:


> i really dont care who gwets the vote. im fairly sure nothing will change either way. if things change then great. but our ecomony will still be takin it up the ass . if things getsd crappy ill move to canada. haha



if you didn't move to Canada when Bush was elected, then you missed the boat.


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2008)

She's really hamming it up now.  Shut the hell up, you failed and you may have buried the Democratic party with your ego.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 3, 2008)

Is she auditioning for VP now? She keeps talking about what she 'wants to do'. 

I've never seen more self-promotion in a concession speech before in my life.


----------



## noodles (Jun 3, 2008)

It's not a concession speech. It's a look at me, everyone who didn't vote for me made a mistake because I'm so awesome speech.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice to see Hillary kissing ass to keep her political future alive. I mean just a month or so ago Obama wasn't able to be President due to his gross incompotance or something. Now she has to suck up to him.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 3, 2008)

@ the kid who sold his video games and bike to give money to the Hilary campaign. That kid is just asking for a wedgie.

EDIT: WTF? She's not conceding? Wow... that's fucked!


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2008)

No shit, right? Her supporters chanting are so fucking annoying. They're all cheering that she chose to stay in and potentially fuck the Democratic party by running a smear campaign against Obama.

Nice job with the stickers on your foreheads, you tools.


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> @ the kid who sold his video games and bike to give money to the Hilary campaign. That kid is just asking for a wedgie.
> 
> EDIT: WTF? She's not conceding? Wow... that's fucked!



 It worked for Ron Paul, look how many times he's been president!

oh wait


----------



## noodles (Jun 3, 2008)

I bet that redhead over her left shoulder is a freak in the sack.


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2008)

Did she just play the 9/11 card?


----------



## Elysian (Jun 3, 2008)

Chris said:


> McCain's speech was pretty damn awful.
> 
> Edit:  and CNN just called him on it.
> 
> Question for you politic-types. Since Hillary's campaign is 20M in the hole, and she lost, where does the money come that actually pays that debt?



i got so tired of hearing him say "thats not change we can believe in", he started to sound like a terrible infomercial. i really can't stand mccain, but after tonight, i can't wait for him to lose in november. the problem right now is, hillary won't concede defeat. she just made her speech, and she sounds like she's going to try and push it if she doesn't get the VP nod(god i hope she doesn't)


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 3, 2008)

So much for bowing out with class. Disgraceful. Took all the attention away from McCain's terrible speech, he's off the hook now.


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2008)

noodles said:


> I bet that redhead over her left shoulder is a freak in the sack.



You're an odd lad.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 3, 2008)

MSNBC just pointed out she held her "consession" speech in a basement without cell service and so no one knew Obama was nominee.


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2008)

Elysian said:


> i got so tired of hearing him say "thats not change we can believe in", he started to sound like a terrible infomercial. i really can't stand mccain, but after tonight, i can't wait for him to lose in november. the problem right now is, hillary won't concede defeat. she just made her speech, and she sounds like she's going to try and push it if she doesn't get the VP nod(god i hope she doesn't)



I respect McCain for his actions as an American, but not as a politician. I'd have voted for McCain-20-years-ago, not the codgy old tycoon that he is now.


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> MSNBC just pointed out she held her "consession" speech in a basement with not cell service and so no one knew Obama was nominee.



 Really?


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 3, 2008)

Chris said:


> You're an odd lad.







ohio_eric said:


> MSNBC just pointed out she held her "consession" speech in a basement with not cell service and so no one knew Obama was nominee.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 3, 2008)

noodles said:


> I bet that redhead over her left shoulder is a freak in the sack.



holy shit, we think the same 


i could tell every time mccain lied, he'd get that huge smile on his face, then you knew he was full of shit.



Chris said:


> I respect McCain for his actions as an American, but not as a politician. I'd have voted for McCain-20-years-ago, not the codgy old tycoon that he is now.



i agree, except 20 years ago i'd be 6


----------



## ire_works (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm really hoping that as Obama gets up for his speech , he just walks up and yells "suckers ...ahahaha"

but seriously , i'm not sure if hes going to win over white america against McKKKain.

honestly , i'd rather vote for george bush jr for a 3rd term instead of Hilary ..its like see was always forcing a fake smile the last year or so.


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2008)

Her chin looks like a fuckin' hand puppet.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 3, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> MSNBC just pointed out she held her "consession" speech in a basement without cell service and so no one knew Obama was nominee.



the room hillary came from also had no tv's, she literally had no idea. but that describes her whole campaign, clueless.

i'd crack open an Abita purple haze or strawberry lager, but i gotta keep alert for my stakeout tonight


----------



## Leon (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## Elysian (Jun 3, 2008)

fuck i missed this forum  genius.


----------



## noodles (Jun 3, 2008)

Hilary Clinton wins South Dakota. In other news, everyone in South Dakota also lives underground with no TVs or phones.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 3, 2008)

Complete disgrace. The "Simply The Best" theme song, nauseating.


----------



## noodles (Jun 3, 2008)

She dragged the Clinton name through the mud far more than Bill ever did. Now everyone knows why he cheated.


----------



## ire_works (Jun 3, 2008)

god damn i love james carville


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Complete disgrace. The "Simply The Best" theme song, nauseating.



 Every time I hear Tina Turner, all I can think of is Mad Max/Thunderdome.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 3, 2008)

here comes Obama. anyone else think michelle is hot? i'd hit it.


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2008)

Elysian said:


> here comes Obama. anyone else think michelle is hot?



Yes.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 3, 2008)

i can't vote against someone who has taste in women i approve of


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2008)

Man I hope this speech is good. First candidate in ages that actually gives me a little hope for our government.


----------



## ire_works (Jun 3, 2008)

yes +2 ... but -3 for using U2 music.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 3, 2008)

Elysian said:


> here comes Obama. anyone else think michelle is hot? i'd hit it.



Does the pope shit in the woods?


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 3, 2008)

Anyone else a little sad she didn't snap? It would have been great to see her lose her shit. To see her up there screaming at everyone like some pissed off drunk ex-girlfriend telling the country they don't know what they are missing. I would have recorded that speech.


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2008)

Nothing wrong with U2. Of course, he should have come out to Firesoul. That would have been epic.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 3, 2008)

ire_works said:


> yes +2 ... but -3 for using U2 music.



good thing the audience is so wild, i couldn't hardly hear the u2 garbage.



Chris said:


> Nothing wrong with U2. Of course, he should have come out to Firesoul. That would have been epic.



i think he should have come out to Psalm of Lydia myself


----------



## ire_works (Jun 3, 2008)

Elysian said:


> i think he should have come out PLAYING Psalm of Lydia myself




better.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 3, 2008)

Fuck I want to see a candidate use Alice Cooper's "Elected".


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 3, 2008)

Chris said:


> Nothing wrong with U2. Of course, he should have come out to . That would have been epic.




Fixed for increased Win content.


----------



## ire_works (Jun 3, 2008)

Anyone else pet peeved about CNN'c check marks next to his name? like i know this is a monumental moment , but seriously , they're like yellew check marks with down syndrome staring me in the face.


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2008)

He just laid it out there.


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Fixed for increased Win content.


----------



## ire_works (Jun 3, 2008)

I swear to fuck I saw Rob Schneider behind him telling him he could do it.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 3, 2008)

ire_works said:


> Anyone else pet peeved about CNN'c check marks next to his name? like i know this is a monumental moment , but seriously , they're like yellew check marks with down syndrome staring me in the face.



i'm watching msnbc, fuck cnn.


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh shit, he's addressing the primary leaving the Dems weak and divided.

"Thanks a lot, bitch" is what he's getting at.


----------



## ire_works (Jun 3, 2008)

Anyone know if Fox news is covering this? cuz i'm wanting to know what barrack obama's speach sounds like with bill o'reilly shouting loudly about how voting for him is going to kill us all.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 3, 2008)

McCain should have immediately countered with this epic manoeuvre:



Sorry I'm in Jay and Silent Bob mode.


----------



## ire_works (Jun 3, 2008)

No , I would not fuck John Mccain


----------



## Elysian (Jun 3, 2008)

"i will respect his many accomplishments, even if he chooses to deny mine"


oh shit, owned.


----------



## ire_works (Jun 3, 2008)

yeah , he just got speach cock-slapped.


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2008)

"McCain offers 4 more years of failed Bush policies".

This guy just kicks ass. I am in pure fanboi mode.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 3, 2008)

Elysian said:


> "i will respect his many accomplishments, even if he chooses to deny mine"
> 
> 
> oh shit, owned.



Who said that? I don't have an American tellybox!


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2008)

"Bush's Iraq policy asks everything of our men and women in uniform, and nothing of the Iraq government."

Dude he's fucking LAYING into them now!


----------



## Elysian (Jun 3, 2008)

Obama's speech is infinitely better than mccain's was. no one will vote for mccain if he keeps giving garbage speeches like that. did anyone else notice, mccain might have been in front of 200-300 people tops?



ZeroSignal said:


> Who said that? I don't have an American tellybox!



Obama said it of mccain.


----------



## ire_works (Jun 3, 2008)

Did anyone else see when they did that camera sweep of the audience ..i think someone was holding up a copy of the daily shows "America:The Book"


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2008)

This speech is fucking awesome


----------



## Elysian (Jun 3, 2008)

Chris said:


> "McCain offers 4 more years of failed Bush policies".
> 
> This guy just kicks ass. I am in pure fanboi mode.



you and me both man, i've been a fan of Obama since before he even announced he was running, i read the Audacity of Hope, and i was sold. i hope he's all he seems to want to be. even though there is the possibility that he won't be, he can't be worse than mccain.


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2008)

Elysian said:


> you and me both man, i've been a fan of Obama since before he even announced he was running, i read the Audacity of Hope, and i was sold. i hope he's all he seems to want to be. even though there is the possibility that he won't be, he can't be worse than mccain.



Agreed. That's why I want to bitchslap people who vote third party. Vote for the fucking lesser of two evils instead of wasting your vote on someone like Ralph Nader to "make a statement".

Topic for another thread though.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 3, 2008)

oh shit, smackdown about mccain's iraq bullshit. people are going to be learning about Obama's speeches 100 years from now.


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2008)

Dude, I can't believe this. Obama is going guns blazing with both barrels after McCain. Holy shit!


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2008)

Elysian said:


> oh shit, smackdown about mccain's iraq bullshit. people are going to be learning about Obama's speeches 100 years from now.



 Daaaaaaaaaaaaamn!


----------



## ire_works (Jun 3, 2008)

This speach is ridiculous. This is his best by far , and thats saying something. 

I hope after he finishes he just leaving like rocky balboa going up the steps with his arms raised ...this is epic speach.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 3, 2008)

seriously, this is a HUGE departure from his primary stump speeches. this is hardcore.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 3, 2008)

Man. I'm going to have to watch this one YouTube tomorrow.


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2008)

It's been leaked!



> Remarks of Senator Barack Obama
> 
> Tues., June 3, 2008 19:02:11 ET
> 
> ...


----------



## Elysian (Jun 3, 2008)

ire_works said:


> This speach is ridiculous. This is his best by far , and thats saying something.
> 
> I hope after he finishes he just leaving like rocky balboa going up the steps with his arms raised ...this is epic speach.



mccain would do that, except he can't raise his arms 


ok ok that was wrong.


----------



## noodles (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 3, 2008)

Notice also Obama is giving this speech at the same arena where the GOP will hold their convention. It's almost like he telling the GOP, "Come get some bitches".


----------



## noodles (Jun 3, 2008)

Summed up: Maybe if John McCain wasn't such a dumbass, he wouldn't be a Republican.


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2008)

This is easily the best political speech I've ever heard.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 3, 2008)

Great speech so far, wow. I cant wait for the debates, its going to be brutal.


----------



## ire_works (Jun 3, 2008)

o snap , just called out the lobbyists ...

ughh

ughh ohh 

oooooooooo


...i just came.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 3, 2008)

mccain trying to tie Obama to special interest like it was Obama's singular driving force drove me nuts earlier. this rebuttal is beyond perfect.

anyone else feel like he's almost preaching? but in a good way?


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2008)

That was fuckin' great.


----------



## noodles (Jun 3, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Great speech so far, wow. I cant wait for the debates, its going to be brutal.



It's going to be Clinton vs Dole all over again. Except Dole wasn't a flip-flopping scumbag.


----------



## kristallin (Jun 3, 2008)

Chris said:


> It's been leaked!



After reading that I want to get up and fucking applaud!


----------



## ire_works (Jun 3, 2008)

He'll win the blue collar vote ...did you hear how white that outro music was?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 3, 2008)

Chris said:


> It's been leaked!



Simply astounding. Bravo to Obama's speech writer.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 3, 2008)

ire_works said:


> He'll win the blue collar vote ...did you hear how white that outro music was?



maybe thats why he used u2 for the intro music? 



ZeroSignal said:


> Simply astounding. Bravo to Obama's speech writer.



wonder if he even utilized his speech writers? that was powerful on the same kind of level as his race relations speech, and he wrote that speech 100% himself...


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 3, 2008)

noodles said:


> It's going to be Clinton vs Dole all over again. Except Dole wasn't a flip-flopping scumbag.





McCain already comes across like a grumpy ass old man trying to act nice so the nurse won't tie him to the bed. If Obama can handle the Clinton machine he can deal with the GOP.


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2008)

ire_works said:


> He'll win the blue collar vote ...did you hear how white that outro music was?



The Boss!


----------



## ire_works (Jun 3, 2008)

ok , funny story ..i got a $300 bet with my dad that Barrack Obama won't make it to november ...alive.

yeah , right now its looking like i'm getting 300 bucks ...but you never know , theres still that VERY VERY LIKELY outside chance that he gets taken out.


----------



## noodles (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## Elysian (Jun 3, 2008)

17000 people!!


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2008)

ire_works said:


> ok , funny story ..i got a $300 bet with my dad that Barrack Obama won't make it to november ...alive.
> 
> yeah , right now its looking like i'm getting 300 bucks ...but you never know , theres still that VERY VERY LIKELY outside chance that he gets taken out.



Not funny, and not a topic for this forum.


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 3, 2008)

Firstly: that's one hell of a speech, leagues above anything I've heard from Obama thus far. Secondly, you just know that Hillary is still running for the sole reason that when she finally drops out she can claim she made some gallant sacrifice that singlehandedly galvanised the country behind "her" party. McCain... no comment, heh.


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2008)

CNN has Jesse Jackson on now and I can't understand a fucking thing he's saying. 

Edit: Ugh, now I kind of do, and I wish he'd just STFU.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 3, 2008)

I hope he gets these dudes to hang around him from now until November for protection, this guy is really inspiring. I don't think I've been fired up from a political speech in years


----------



## Nerina (Jun 3, 2008)

Live vote: Clinton for vice president? - Decision '08 - MSNBC.com

Which one?


----------



## Elysian (Jun 3, 2008)

Chris said:


> CNN has Jesse Jackson on now and I can't understand a fucking thing he's saying.
> 
> Edit: Ugh, now I kind of do, and I wish he'd just STFU.



i can't stand jesse jackson. i'll stick to msnbc  but i'm a big chris matthews/keith olbermann fan, so...



Nerina said:


> Live vote: Clinton for vice president? - Decision '08 - MSNBC.com
> 
> Which one?



hey i picked the winning one thus far


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Live vote: Clinton for vice president? - Decision '08 - MSNBC.com
> 
> Which one?



Obama/Edwards would be fucking awesome.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah Edwards was my original candidate I wanted to win, that would be a great ticket.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 3, 2008)

Chris said:


> Obama/Edwards would be fucking awesome.



i think itd be dem. suicide, kerry/edwards ruined it for edwards imo, as did running in this primary initially... he barely got double digits most of the time... i like edwards, but Obama/Edwards couldn't sell, especially when the republicans attack edwards for his $400 haircut.


----------



## Drew (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm with Dave that Edwards really needs to be our attorney general. I'd been holding out for Obama/Richardson,but realistyically Clinton will probably get the nod. 

Also, I got like 18 text messages tonight telling me that this was our generation's "Ask not what your country can do for you..." speech. Holy shit did he own face tonight. 

Clinton was also the best I've ever heard her, until inexplicably she somehow didn't concede. Had she built up her speech as she did and then gracefully conceeded to Obama, she'd have one given the best speech of her life and two probably won over Obama's supporters and secured the VP seat. Pity, CNN was right - we needed that sheen of party unity tonight. 

Anyway, hear, hear for Obama and one of the best speeches I've ever heard.


----------



## Drew (Jun 3, 2008)

Elysian said:


> ...especially when the republicans attack edwards for his $400 haircut.



You know, Maxim magazine had a hair stylist come in to comment on each of the candidates, six or so months ago. The dude summed Edwards up as "...a Democrat with a Republican haircut." Now, I'm an ex-Edwards supporter (on policy, he's the best we ran), but even I have to admit they nailed him to a T there...


----------



## Elysian (Jun 3, 2008)

Drew said:


> You know, Maxim magazine had a hair stylist come in to comment on each of the candidates, six or so months ago. The dude summed Edwards up as "...a Democrat with a Republican haircut." Now, I'm an ex-Edwards supporter (on policy, he's the best we ran), but even I have to admit they nailed him to a T there...



its sad though, if he did run as VP for Obama, the republicans would try and paint him as an elitist because of his hair, and try to tie that into Obama's mythical elitism.


----------



## ire_works (Jun 3, 2008)

I guess its lucky that Obama has short hair then


----------



## shadowgenesis (Jun 3, 2008)

I just read that speech. Wow that was powerful. He simply has the ability to inspire, which is something that is hard to say about people in general, let alone politicians. I'm going to insist we watch this speech in class tomorrow, just because its really a piece of our history in the making (even though it's a MIDI class. lol)

I dunno bout the whole VP thing. I think if Hillary could calm her johnson enough to let somebody else lead, she could be really helpful in the VP chair. But i worry that pride could conflict too much for her and she'd want to be over-active in a way that could potentially be detrimental. But then she's already shown her strength as a candidate and they could probably do a lot in campaigning to make up for the lost time from the extended primaries.


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't want her to get the VP spot because it's needed to mend the party because of her ego. I want her to retire to a ranch somewhere.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 3, 2008)

Chris said:


> I don't want her to get the VP spot because it's needed to mend the party because of her ego. I want her to retire to a ranch somewhere.



Put down like the other old sows.


----------



## Naren (Jun 3, 2008)

Awesome speech. Best one I've seen from Obama. 

I'm really glad he got the nomination.


----------



## Drew (Jun 4, 2008)

shadowgenesis said:


> I dunno bout the whole VP thing. I think if Hillary could calm her johnson enough to let somebody else lead, she could be really helpful in the VP chair. But i worry that pride could conflict too much for her and she'd want to be over-active in a way that could potentially be detrimental. But then she's already shown her strength as a candidate and they could probably do a lot in campaigning to make up for the lost time from the extended primaries.



Yeah. If I thought I could trust Hillary to lay back, chill the fuck out, and run like any other VP, then I'd say sure, give her the nod. However, I don't trust her, and I especially don't trust Bill, to let Obama have the spotlight. Hillary as VP would turn into just as much of a referendum on Hillary Clinton as Hillary as the Presidential candidate would, and it's not one I want to chance.


----------



## noodles (Jun 4, 2008)

Chris said:


> I don't want her to get the VP spot because it's needed to mend the party because of her ego. I want her to retire to a ranch somewhere.



I'm with you, but I just don't see that happening. She's been hanging on like a bad party guest for a month now, and her speech yesterday was the equivalent of rolling off the couch at the crack of noon and asking to raid the fridge. She's going to use her concession as a bargaining chip. It is extremely poor form, but this was too close, and she is too powerful. 

On one hand, she'll help Obama by bringing in the votes he cannot. On the other hand, I think it will hurt him, since a lot of his supporters are soured on her.


----------



## Vince (Jun 4, 2008)

Chris said:


> Obama/Edwards would be fucking awesome.



I'm popping in late on this one, but yeah, I completely agree. I'd personally love to see Obama/Biden myself, but that'll never happen. Biden brings nothing vote-wise. He'd be a fantastic cabinet member though.

It's interesting hearing our AZ governor Janet Napolitano getting her name thrown around as a possible VP candidate.

That'd piss off Hillary, eh? Another woman chosen to be VP instead of her.


----------



## noodles (Jun 4, 2008)

Bitch is still touting her "popular vote" numbers, as if the caucuses don't count and the one-way race in Michigan does. 

Seriously, Hilary, I'll take your ugly daughter on a date if you promise to drop out nicely.


----------



## Krunch (Jun 4, 2008)

That was a great speech. I hope he keeps that up to make up for the primary that wouldn't end.


----------



## bigheadood (Jun 4, 2008)

noodles said:


> Bitch is still touting her "popular vote" numbers, as if the caucuses don't count and the one-way race in Michigan does.
> 
> Seriously, Hilary, I'll take your ugly daughter on a date if you promise to drop out nicely.



That's hilarious...Way to take one for the team.

I'd like to see Richardson as VP.


----------



## stuh84 (Jun 4, 2008)

That is a truly amazing speech by Obama. Makes me wish we had some political candidates in this country with any form of charisma like that, rather than Gordon Brown and his miserable outlook on everything, David Cameron and his constant moaning about everything Brown does, and Nick Clegg and his....well......it doesn't matter because the Liberals will never get voted in within this millenium.

Thats it, I'm going to vote via proxy, anyone want to take a second vote in for me for Obama?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jun 4, 2008)

Chris said:


> You're an odd lad.


Is it just me, or does that picture remind anyone else of the puppet in the saw movies?

"We're going to play a little game..."


----------



## Drew (Jun 4, 2008)

noodles said:


> Seriously, Hilary, I'll take your ugly daughter on a date if you promise to drop out nicely.



I'd even call her the next morning, provided she swallows, if that's what it takes to end this.  


[action=Drew]just wants to make extra-sure everyone understands this is in jest. That said, Chelsea isn't _that_ bad...[/action]


----------



## Holy Katana (Jun 4, 2008)

I hope Obama gets a shitload of bodyguards, because now that he's nominated, I'm afraid he'll be assassinated by some crazy-ass white nationalist group.

It's a shame I won't be 18 until April, because I really want to vote in this one.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 4, 2008)

Holy Katana said:


> I hope Obama gets a shitload of bodyguards, because now that he's nominated, I'm afraid he'll be assassinated by some crazy-ass white nationalist group.
> 
> It's a shame I won't be 18 until April, because I really want to vote in this one.



its ok, you're vote won't matter anyways


----------



## Holy Katana (Jun 5, 2008)

Elysian said:


> its ok, you're vote won't matter anyways



I know...


----------



## auxioluck (Jun 5, 2008)

I have to ask....

What do you guys think about the situation with the minister? I mean, Obama ended ties with him because he was outwardly racist, but that doesn't change the fact that Obama still went to that church for years. 

I'm just asking because I am very confused myself as to what to think, and maybe it's just the fact that I have a hard time trusting people. 

On point: That speech was very inspiring. It's probably the first time I've been proud to have a speech by an American politician posted so all people can see it. Obama makes me happy to be here, almost like there's some light at the end of the tunnel for us.


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 5, 2008)

auxioluck said:


> I have to ask....
> 
> What do you guys think about the situation with the minister? I mean, Obama ended ties with him because he was outwardly racist, but that doesn't change the fact that Obama still went to that church for years.
> 
> ...



I think the minister probably went nuts with all the media attention. I don't think any politician even on a junior senator level would stay near such a goofball, it's just to big of a risk.


----------



## Nerina (Jun 5, 2008)

I am really really dying to find out whats gonna happen, who's the PRES gonna be?! Hurry up already! Its like a political version of Who Wants To Be A Millionare, the suspense is killing me!


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 5, 2008)

auxioluck said:


> I have to ask....
> 
> What do you guys think about the situation with the minister? I mean, Obama ended ties with him because he was outwardly racist, but that doesn't change the fact that Obama still went to that church for years.
> 
> I'm just asking because I am very confused myself as to what to think, and maybe it's just the fact that I have a hard time trusting people.



Obama's former pastor is an interesting person. I watched his interview with Bill Moyers and was very impressed. He was smart, articulate and made some damn good arguments. He was nothing like the clips on YouTube or the next day in DC when he rambled on like an attention starved child. But lots of smart people do stupid things so I find it very hard to hold it against him. All in all I think the Rev Wright is a good guy who is extremely passionate and sometimes that passion overcomes common sense and it makes people seem like something they are not. 

In so far as the comments made at his church it helps to realize black churches are as much a chance to socialize and organize as it is to worship. Back in the days when it was difficult for blacks to vote and they went to substandard schools and lived in the worst parts of town they used church services to organize. Black churches were huge in the civil rights movement. Also black churches are nothing if not passionate. So that a minister at one would go a bit over the top is no surprise. 

Also when Wright's sermons are taken in context his comments are not that extreme. Sound bytes are awful things. I'm sure if someone wanted to they could takes quotes off of this forum and make many of us look foolish.


----------

